# A New Gold Government Confiscation? Is it Possible?



## Geld Konig (Jun 29, 2010)

Is there a new "Franklin D. Roosevelt" gold confiscation coming soon?
See this site:

http://goldnews.bullionvault.com/gold_confiscation_062920103

And write here what You think about this.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jun 29, 2010)

Not only possible but probable, and that's the least of the offenses these goons will commit against US citizens and even non-US citizens abroad as the harlots of Washington lay claim to everyone in the world as their imperial subjects.

My best advice is as follows:

1. Hide your gold well, probably in a hole in the ground in your backyard, covered over by cement with lots of nails and other junk embedded in it to throw off the metal detectors.

2. Buy a gun and lots of bullets. We're all going to be in this together I expect everyone of fighting age to be prepared to shoot.

3. If you don't have one already, best start a garden and learn to live off your own land, whatever you may have.

4. Stock up on long term food supplies and other necessities of life.

5. Be prepared for a very difficult period that will last a long time and will bring death and destruction on a level that will make anything in the past pale in comparison.

It's time to start thinking in terms of economic collapse and global war like nothing you've ever read about or experienced in your life.

This is it.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 29, 2010)

Guns are to primitive, get a crossbow they seldom give your position away.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 29, 2010)

gustavus said:


> Guns are to primitive, get a crossbow they seldom give your position away.




Not if you can't hear the gun. :twisted:


----------



## Irons (Jun 29, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > Guns are to primitive, get a crossbow they seldom give your position away.
> ...



You never hear the one that gets you.


----------



## turtle (Jul 6, 2010)

What about silver, will they take our silver too?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

turtle said:


> What about silver, will they take our silver too?



Nope not yet they don't cherish it enough. Wait till the groups start having to cover their short position in the silver market and ask for deliverance of product and then things will change.


----------



## turtle (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll give them the silver... along with some lead


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2010)

If Chumbaw. post nr5 is correct then Gill is right. There will not be much bullets left and crossbow will be more economical way to get to the woods to find your dinner...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 8, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> If Chumbaw. post nr5 is correct then Gill is right. There will not be much bullets left and crossbow will be more economical way to get to the woods to find your dinner...



You can make your gun powder and cast your bullets. I'll take that over a bow even if it is an old scatter gun. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you discharge gun its like shouting for over mile around "Look I am here" which is not good if you want to be undetected. In terms of showing power or as deterrent gun is much powerful argument.


----------



## Geld Konig (Jul 13, 2010)

Read and feel worried about it. See this sentence in the context 

" I would concentrate on two things. At the end of every year, after I've paid for my Christmas gifts, I see how much money I have left over and put all of it into Gold Bullion. It's my own private savings reserve. I don't think of it in terms of making money. You can do this annually, quarterly, monthly – whatever works for you. That's one thing I would encourage everybody to do. Keep your savings in gold and keep it someplace safe. I worry about my gold being confiscated by the government, so I don't keep it in a bank, and I surely won't keep it at home. I don't want anybody invading my house looking for gold. I put it someplace where I don't live and where the government isn't going to look for it."

Read more....http://goldnews.bullionvault.com/entire_collapse_ahead


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jul 16, 2010)

Come on guys, nobody is going to take your gold. Except that chuckling man with an german name. What was his name!? Oh yes , Alzheimer !! :shock:


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure, maybe not tomorrow, perhaps not next week, not even maybe next month. But it could next year, or within the decade.

Anyone who thinks our global economy is going to improve as opposed to going into a Greater Depression is deluded and being dishonest with themselves. It's time to start thinking in terms of what COULD happen, given the current variables plugged into historical formulas. 2 + 2 equaled 4 in the 1870s and the 1930s, and it still equals 4 today. The math doesn't change, only the outfits.

It is better to be discussing these uncomfortable things now, when you have the luxury, rather than waiting until the first government goon shows up on your corner to setup a checkpoint.

It is coming. Stop ignoring the obvious.


----------



## butcher (Jul 16, 2010)

Hopefully people will just wake up and get back busy, and bring the economy back around. if not people who know how to survive will.

really no need for worry, nature has cycles, one year tons of rabbits run the prairie, all the coyote are fat and happy and having lots of baby coyotes,(plenty of food), couple of years and rabbits are scarce and the coyote are skinny and dying of starvation, well few more years very few coyotes and lots of rabbits running the prairie’s.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

My friend said: What? A doe!? I said: WROOOONG! It's meat on the table! :mrgreen: 

I taught my son & he started teaching his 9 yr. old 6 years ago.

Phil


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 17, 2010)

It's a sin to kill a doe.


----------



## qst42know (Jul 17, 2010)

Perhaps in some states. 

In others there are too few hunters.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 17, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> It's a sin to kill a doe.



Hardly. It is a same sin as killing cows, pigs, chickens, fish....


----------



## butcher (Jul 17, 2010)

doe meat is better in my opinion.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 17, 2010)

I know, I was just being dramatic. But it's also how I was raised (religion related).

As long as you use all of it and give thanks where appropriate; otherwise, Nature will take care of itself 

Er, but to get back somewhat on topic, I am definitely stockpiling lead in case bullets get removed from the store shelves.

Self-reliance is the most precious "metal" you can own.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree butcher. So does elk cow. I'll take down what's in front of me, along as its legal. Like I said: It's meat on the table! :lol: 

Phil


----------



## lycidas (Oct 31, 2010)

Shitload more does in the US than Males. That is a old sin/warning passed down sin from Europe where multiple wars and socialists governments caused people to eat anything they could catch. No females = no future food.

The way things are going it "may" be a sin in the future. I hope not.

That crossbow is nifty, but they are better used in other areas of engagement. In SHTF days, I would go with a trap. If it catches a man, ohhh well. one less to worry about in the woods.


----------



## T3sl4 (Nov 1, 2010)

turtle said:


> I'll give them the silver... along with some lead



http://www.lab-initio.com/250dpi/nz015.jpg
http://www.lab-initio.com/250dpi/nz063.jpg

From his website, http://www.lab-initio.com


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2010)

Tim you need a break been breathing to many chemicals, get out of the lab some. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 1, 2010)

butcher said:


> Tim you need a break been breathing to many chemicals, get out of the lab some.


I don't believe that he is thinking about this logically.
30 does+ 1 buck = 30 babies.
29 does+ 1 buck = 29 babies.
100,000,0000 does + 0 buck = 0 babies.
1 buck can fertilize countless does in one year.Kill that one buck and all of those does may have to wait 3 or more years for another buck to mature enough to mate with.
Almost every state has "Doe Days" and "Anterless Deer" days.
Deer are pretty scarce here,but in most states up north there are over abundances of them.


----------

